# Sub-Contracting Rates???



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was asked how much I would charge on an hourly rate as a sub-contractor. I would provide my own equipment for plowing. I have no idea what to charge. So here's my question, What is the going rate? I am in the Northwest Indiana region (outside of Chicago). 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I think its hard for anyone to answer that question who is not in NW Indiana. One option is to negotiate with the contractor for a percentage of what he gets for each property you do.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

If you are just in a truck I wouldn't do it for anything less than $50/hr. Skid loader nothing less than $85/hr.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I wouldn't get off the couch for $50 a hour


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

In West Michigan for an 8' straight on a 3/4 ton truck I get between $45-50/hr. :realmad: I'm sure you can get more in the windy city. Good luck! :salute:


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy cow batman! you guys are expensive.. LOL. I have been working WAY too cheap. I figured $25-30 an hour. Thank every for the heads up!.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Indianapolis is about $65, skid loader is $85. Obviously, that can vary through contractors.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

It's all location, location, location


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

kmamark2000;1501468 said:


> Holy cow batman! you guys are expensive.. LOL. I have been working WAY too cheap. I figured $25-30 an hour. Thank every for the heads up!.


How can you put gas in the tank for that rate? Thats what i get to drive other peoples trucks. I would rather stay home


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

If you have a Commercial Auto Insurance plus a General Liability Insurance at $25-30 an hour would barley cover the insurance no less other costs involved


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

truckitup;1501634 said:


> If you have a Commercial Auto Insurance plus a General Liability Insurance at $25-30 an hour would barley cover the insurance no less other costs involved


that brings me to another question. What are you guiys paying for GL and Commercial Auto Ins?

I am paying $67 a month for GL and $49 a month for Commercial Auto Insurance.

I have never charged an hourly rate as a sub-contractor. I have only charged per job. I was asked recently what i would charge hourly and hence my questioning the group here.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

kmamark2000;1501645 said:


> that brings me to another question. What are you guiys paying for GL and Commercial Auto Ins?
> 
> I am paying $67 a month for GL and $49 a month for Commercial Auto Insurance.
> 
> I have never charged an hourly rate as a sub-contractor. I have only charged per job. I was asked recently what i would charge hourly and hence my questioning the group here.


Dear god that is cheeeeap!


----------



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

kmamark2000;1501645 said:


> I am paying $67 a month for GL and $49 a month for Commercial Auto Insurance.


Who do you have for insurance? How much coverage do you have?


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

M.A.H.;1501794 said:


> Who do you have for insurance? How much coverage do you have?


Per Project Insurance Agency
350 10th Ave, 10th Floor
San Diego, CA 92101
Phone: 888-269-0992

$1,000,000 General Aggregate
$1,000,000 Products/Completed Operations
$1,000,000 Per Occurrence - Bodily Injury/Property Damage
$1,000,000 Personal/Advertising Injury

My payments are actually, $76.49 per month.


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

I get $39.99 + I case of Budweiser per Hour......









Is that a good deal......Just wondering.....


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

OK ill chime in fort Wayne here. $55.00 an hour. My truck my plow blazer with A 7.5 straight blade. I only have insurance 1 million liability and and 1 million gl 
And tool insurance if my plow gets stolen hope I helped out


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

40 bucks and a case of bud per hour aint that bad...In Erie its about 35 per hour, Erie is also the arm pit of the nation as far as snow plowing prices so I wouldn't follow my home towns example.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cover Guy;1501452 said:


> I wouldn't get off the couch for $50 a hour



Same here!!!



RefinedPS;1501463 said:


> In West Michigan for an 8' straight on a 3/4 ton truck I get between $45-50/hr. :realmad: I'm sure you can get more in the windy city. Good luck! :salute:


WOW thats low.



kmamark2000;1501468 said:


> Holy cow batman! you guys are expensive.. LOL. I have been working WAY too cheap. I figured $25-30 an hour. Thank every for the heads up!.





alldayrj;1501551 said:


> How can you put gas in the tank for that rate? Thats what i get to drive other peoples trucks. I would rather stay home


Exactly, I got beat out of hiring a guy this winter by another guy paying $25 minimum just for a driver.



truckitup;1501634 said:


> If you have a Commercial Auto Insurance plus a General Liability Insurance at $25-30 an hour would barley cover the insurance no less other costs involved


Agreed


----------

